# Names Thread!



## seattle (Jun 4, 2011)

Self-explanatory




I love hearing everyone's names.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 4, 2011)

Neat Thread---

The miniatures we still own are

Stallions2)

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz = "Buzz"

Triple Ks Boogies BowTie = "Bow"

Mares3)

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed = "Spice"

A&LMs Rompin Codys Chera Pooh = "Pooh"

RF Bars Warrior Princess= "Xena"

Geldings2)

Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas= "Banana"

GG's Little Price Zippo= "Zippo"


----------



## chandab (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, I'll play:

Stallions:

Little Kings Cat on Top - "Topper"

He11 Coulee Paper Mache` - "Che`"

Triple Ks Boogies DAkota Sunset - "Dakota" (he's marked for gelding this spring)

Mares:

Dakota Legends Dustys Early Morn - "misty"

Lemars Montana Maid - "Tana"

Fikes Lucky Hawk Showgirl - "Showy"

Lucky Hearts Caddy Queen - "Caddy" (K.D.)

Sundaze's Tuesday - "Honey"

Squires Montana Blizzard by George - "Bonnie"

He11 Coulee Paper Doll - "Dolly"

Gelding: "Jasper"

Plus two saddle horses:

Miss Hayley Zip - "Hayley" - APHA breeding stock mare

He11 Coulee Rebel - "Rebel" - AQHA gelding


----------



## O So (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep, fun topic.

Both my guy's are geldings and they are

O So - Lay's I'm O So Big

Pippin - Cameos Serenade Gold (How they got Pippin out of that I don't know! LOL)


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Jun 4, 2011)

I like this post a lot





Geldings:

ASA Boy Blues Power of Love - Buddy

Impressibles Awesome Spartacus - Spartacus, Sparty, Party (lol,he has the worst full name!)

Mares:

Impressible Versaces Pretty Woman - Pretty Woman or Pretty...or Diva Princess



(she's spoiled rotten)

Impressibles Daisy Delight - Daisy

Jaiteras Lady Guinevere - Guin or Guiny

Jaitera ADs Sheza Bella Rosa - Rose or Rosie (she's Pretty's foal and such a doll!)

We love our little herd



Their names aren't that original, but they suit them all well.

I decided to add our two full sized horses as well 

unregistered QH gelding: Little Big Man - Buckshot

Arabian gelding: Maroquis - Maroq [Ma-roke] honestly think Maroquis is a made up word LOL his sire is Marquis soI believe they just stuck an "O" i there



haha!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 4, 2011)

Stallions:

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome--- "Doc"

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck--- "Royal"

Mares:

Carriage Hills Copper--- "Copper"

Luck's Little Black Daisy--- "Daisy"

Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart--- "Sweet Tart"

Hillview's Little Buttercup--- "Blondie"

LBFS Dancing Legs--- "Tango"

Lil Butt Blazing Glory--- "Glory"

Fillies:

LCA's Dancing With The Stars--- "Sage"

Trix On You--- "Trixie"

Fantom's Mystic Star Catcher--- "Misty"

Southern Belle--- "Savannah"

Colts:

LCA's All That And More--- "TJ"

LCA's Oh Take A Look At Me--- "Teddy"

2011 Colt still undecided--- "Cooper"

Gelding:

Red Hot Chili Pepper--- "Chili"


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 4, 2011)

Currently we just have my show gelding "LTD's Domingo"

Past horses have been

Beals Barnyard Midas Touch (Midas, my first mini)

Mr. Music Drifter (Bronc, biggie)

RBS Sparklin Lady (Foxy, biggie)

Hesa Coosa Kid (KC, biggie)

My Daddys Jag (Josie, biggie, and my heart horse)

Other than that, Ive just had unregistered horses, Abby, Freedom, Mr. Peanut, Reba, and Jasper


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jun 4, 2011)

Fun thread





Stallions:

Little Kings Buck O - "Bonus"

Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam - "Grand Slam"

Blue Stars Hotrod Harley - "Hotrod"

Mares:

EJH Sparkling Bucks - "Sparkle"

JoCo Dreamers Lady Buckeroo - "Dream"

Todwils Happy Daze - "Holly"

Dazzle Me's Robinhoods Heiress - "Heiress"

Running Creeks Champaign Ice - "Ice"

Bdazzled BB Kings Tequila Sunrise - "Tequila"

Rolin Acres Lucy Buck - "Essence"

H&HS Mickeys Dazling Pearl - "Sonata"

Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl - "Kachina"

QAHR'S Vanilla Ice - "Finess"

H&HS Boys Ren - "Ren"

HMM Wild Mountain Peaches - "Peaches"

HMM Red Mountain Rose - "Rose" (we live at the foot of Red Mountain)

Westwind Gold N Toi Echo Melody - "Savannah"

S Bar P's Elegance In Motion - "Melody"

HMM Golden Miracle - "Miracle"

HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation - "Sensation"

Foals:

HMM Buck O Blessing - "Blessing"

HMM Smokin Hot - "Smoke"

HMM BTU Rio Grand - "Rio"

HMM BTU Dunit Grand - "Dunit"

HMM BTU Exclusively Grand - "Clue"

HMM Hot N Classy Kia - "Kia"

HMM Buck O Legacy - "Legacy"

HMM BTU Grand Super Slam - "Super Slam"

HMM Buck O Perfection

Whew...pretty sure that's everyone



Lucy C Acres, really like your stallions' names btw.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 4, 2011)

OK-here's ours:

Longview Acres Midnight Shadow (Shadow or Shadowman)

Longview Acres Midnight Babe (Babe, Baby, Babe-er, Baby Girl, Kitten Eyes)

Kickin Backs Dazzle Me (Daz, Dazzie, alias Dr. Jeckyl/Mr. Hyde) (my Mom's horse)





Twin Creeks Classy Blue Tuxedo (Tux, Tuxie, Mr. Sociable)

Twin Creeks Ima Shadows Jaguar (Jag, Jagger, Jaggie, Jagermeister)

Twin Creeks Buckeroos Nitro (Nitro, Night, Nitey, Brat) (Brat is hopefully temporary until he's gelded and grows up some more-yearling)


----------



## OutlawStyle (Jun 5, 2011)

including my Moms horses.. (minis & pure arabs are mine)

Miniature Stallions

Burning Daylight Outlaw Style (Outlaw)

DB My Boo Buckeroo (BamBam)

Blue Ice Supreme Arrogance (Arro)

Thunderpants (name pending... but thinking of Lil Outlaws Imperial Blue ....?)

Mini mares

Jacks "X" Quisite Bey B (Buckaboo)

Magnolia Farms Black Eyed Pea (midnight)

Cindys Duskin Sunset (Duskin)

Ultra Katelynn (Kate)

Dynamite (name pending-Lil Outlaws Supreme Dy No Mite)

Big horse Stallions

Van Bar Emphasis (Paint) Chief

Geldings

JR Cappaccino (Arab) Sully

Onyx (Moms arab X, I dont remember his reg name)

Big Mares

Alycoms Satinique (arab) Satin

Hazard County Vandy Kat (Paint) Bunny

Chumana (Fresian X)

Marita (paint) Im not sure what her reg name is

Miakoda (mustang) a.k.a moms evil horse





Le Tigre (brindle mustang)

Nashota (mustang)

Ayasha (mustang)

Flutterby (mustang/paint)

Nevada's Secret (mustang)

Fleet Feet (couple week old baby)

Yep we have our hands full here.

we do not need another horse, we do not need another horse..


----------



## Kendra (Jun 5, 2011)

Stallions:

North Stars Valdez Y Basan (Valdez)

Tibbs Night Rider (Tibbs)

Godspeeds Tall Dark N Design (Des)

Yearling Stallions aka Future Geldings:

Circle J Obadiah

Circle J Orange Crush

Circle J On The Rocks (Rocky)

Mares:

Circle J Robin

First Knights Bit O Super Star (Super)

Circle J Forget Me Not (Fergie)

Diamond B Flicka

Circle J Rozalyn

Circle J Butterscotch Ripplez (Ripplez)

Toybox Barbie Doll (Barbie)

Circle J Jewell

Circle J Felizity

Circle J Just A Memory (Jamie)

Circle J Nobility (Billie)

Circle J National Treasure (Treasure)

Circle J Olivia

Circle J Oakley

Circle J Opal

Geldings:

NFC Illusions Image

Circle J Hawk

Circle J Zachary

Circle J Dezigner Genes (Duke)

Circle J North Star (Little Duke)

Circle J Native Sun (Sunny)

Circle J New Moon (Newman)

Circle J Nikolai

Circle J Miikka

Circle J Finnegan

Sheep Meadow Bunky

Chinooks Knight Rider

PitRPats Paco

I'm Too Slick For You

Mountain Views Fozzie (Spook)

Circle J Jarome

Morning Moons Arrow Dynamic (Fred)

Reno (yikes, I actually forgot a registered name! Something about Orion?)

Celebrations Tennessee Obsession (Prince)

Hollyhock Meadow Tempest

Century Farms Razmataz (Raz)

Diamond B Sonic

Circle J Captain Jack Sparrow (Pirate)

Little L Acres Clunkers Pending (Pen)

+ 5 babies: Penelope, Priscilla, Pippa, Peterbilt and 1 still TBD


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 5, 2011)

Seattle, you must live not far from me! Welcome to Lil Beginnings!

We have

Mister,

Falcon,

Tori aka Beach Ball

Frog

Charm

And Rio....


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 5, 2011)

This is fun.

MIni Ponies.

Wenalan Líl Floss.........Little princess Flossie Boots.

Wenalan Líl Megabucks..........Bucky Boots.

Coomba Bluey's Perfection...........Dannyo or Lil Shi'

R & L Lodge Little Legend.......Raffa or Raphael Nadarling.

R & L Lodge Tornado......Fooey Fooey

R & L Lodge Harmony Bay................Tiny Bubbles

Glen Arden Victoria.............Blossom

Glenelen Jackpot.............Cherub

Domino Downs Angelique.......Angel

Plainview Nicholas........Nicky or Nik Nak

Sialer Park Remember Me........Poppy

Mini Horses

Glenrowan Cinemax..............Maxie

Pint Size Don Di Marco........Marco

Pint Size Rhapsody in Blue.......Rhaps

Loadstar River's Halelujah....Sammy

Loadstar River's Heartbreaker........Benji

Danissy Storm In A Teacup.....Brian or Bri Bri

Enchantment O So Rowdy.....Arnie

Mirrendel Tristar....Peanut

Unregistered

Lord Humphrey

Fifi

Millie (Mouse)

Spike

Ancient Arab Mare

Khairuzan........Kara PHD (Pig Headed Donkey)

Think that's all the little scruffs. I won't start on the donkeys.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 5, 2011)

Stallions:

Star Strucks Phantom (Phantom)

Valley View He's a Preacher Man (Preacher)

Willow Creeks Im 2 Cool 2 Dance (Cool)

Kernels July Rocket (Rocket)

Toyland Penny Cloud (Penny)

DMH Buckeroos Golden Dream (Dream...or Nightmare when he's bad)

O Henrys Viking (Viking)

Mares:

ARC Daisy Mae (Daisy)

O Henrys Daffodil (Daffy)

O Henrys Clouds Diva (Diva)

O Henrys Genevieve (Ginny)

O Henrys High V (High V)

O Henrys Hooray of Sunshine (Hooray)

O Henrys Indian Maiden (Indy)

O Henrys Kid Kat (Kid)

Mars Chiantis Lady (Lady)

O Henrys Picture Perfect (Picsy)

ARC Rowena (Weenie)

ARC Roanan (Roanie)

O Henrys Rain or Shine (Rain)

Mars Rosette (Rosette)

Teagans Sunshine (Sunshine)

O Henrys Victorias Secret (Secret)

O Henrys Shasta Daisy (Shasta)

O Henrys Top Secret (Topsy)

ARC Vanna (Vanna or Nanna)

ARC Vanessa (Nessa)

Mars Vonnie (Vonnie)

O Henrys Vanity Fair (Vanity)

Colts:

O Henrys Clouds Jackpot (Jackpot)

O Henrys Shazaam (Shazaam)

O Henrys Secret Fantasy (Fanta)

O Henrys Til the World Ends (Notra)

O Henrys V for Vendetta (Vendetta)

Fillies:

O Henrys War Bonnet (Ginger)

O Henrys Tempest in a Teapot (Tempest)

O Henrys Precious Pippa (Pippa)

O Henrys Magnifique Amour (Maggie)

Gelding:

Bears Hi Fi (Bear)

We've also had some very unusual names throughout the years-Like a Beep Beep and an Itchy Butt.


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2011)

Raylee Park Touch of Chrome (Penny)

Raylee Park Butterscotch (Suzie) (in foal to Gift horse blue mystery

love how many cute names there are around for minis





my foals paddock name when she/ he is born will either be Pixie or Max not sure of show names yet but maybe Kings Park Maximus if its a boy!


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank goodness my list is much shorter than it use to be.

Stallions

RHA Mercury Rising - Mercury AMHA World Champion/AMHR National Champion

RHA Splash Of Curry - Tyler co owned with Lucky Trails Farm

AKS Aristocrats Invitation Only - Cole (Party Doll's 2010 foal)

Mares

Villas Party Doll - Party Doll AMHA Res World Champion

Ravenwood Medalions Moments To Love - Lovie AMHA Res World Champion

Lucky Four Spotz Seton Stardom - You would think this one would be Star, nope her name is Spot

Unos Carolina Showgirl of LTF - Caroline 3X Res National Champion co owned with Lucky Trails Farm

Foal

AKS Mercurys In The Moment - Nick our soon to be gelding.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 5, 2011)

My 2 boys are

Birchwood Uk Buckaroo Banner - Banner

Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset - Sunny

Mares are

Banners Rosie - Rosie

Shadowplay Sahara Moon - Slaney

Silver Grace Silver Shimmer - Shimmer


----------



## SHANA (Jun 5, 2011)

STALLIONS

Oneka's Devil After Dark - Dev

CN Kiss This - Casey

Jewels Libre Por Ultimo - Timo

GELDINGS

Cool Running Sanka SPH - Sanka

MARES

Sharptails Peanut Butter - Peanut

Risquefishers Winter Sky - Sky

Shadybrook Raven - Raven

Quarter Scales She Can Dance - Dancer

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH - Jypsy

Tribella Tiz Me - Bella

MS Fantasy In Moonlite - Moonlite

Misty Moon Copys Little Bit - Misty

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy - Dandy

Lucky K Here For The Party - Lucky

Benviews Special Dawn - Dawn

DKA Rowdys Nelly - Nelly

YEARLING FILLY

SPH Ohso Cuddly After Dark - Cuddles

SUCKLING FILLIES

SPH A Touch Of Ginger After Dark - Ginger

SPH Lucky Penny After Dark - Penny

SUCKLING COLTS

SPH Ohso Stormy After Dark - Stormy

SPH Majorly Kissable - Major

SPH Kissable Skyrocket - Rocky

Spots Rowdy Pheonix SPH - Pheonix

ARABIAN MARE

SPH Phancyphire - Phancy

ARABIAN STALLION

Abakus Jamaal KE - AJ


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2011)

Stallions:

Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF ("Destiny")

Erica's Gone and DunIT ("DunIT")

Mares / Fillies:

Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet ("Maddie")

Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl ("Cover Girl")

Harrell's Flirting with Perfection ("Flirt")

Triple H Buckin Khaki ("Khaki")

Whinny For Me's Echos of Perfection ("Piper")

Whinny For Me's Echos of Infinity ("Infinity")

Erica's Double Dipped ("Double")

Erica's Sweet as Sugar ("Sweetie")

Erica's Big City Bomb Shell ("Bomb Shell")

Whinny For Me's Divine Destiny ("Divine")

Whinny For Me's Designer Destiny ("Design")

Whinny For Me's Delightfully Dun ("Delight")

Edgewood Skip To My Lou ("Lou")

Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope ("Hope")

Whinny For Me's Blissfully Dun ("Bliss")

Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun ("Passion")

Geldings:

Tibbs Sundowner HOF ("Sunny")

Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold ("Bacardi")

Whinny For Me's Finely Dun ("Trooper")

Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around ("Ducky")

Triple H Derby Day Miracle ("Derby")

Erica's Big City Blue By U ("Blue")

Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle ("Skipper")

WFM's AA Eclipse ("Eclipse")


----------



## supaspot (Jun 5, 2011)

STALLION

RHA Rangers Absolut - Absolut

GELDINGS

Micatos Milltown Magic - Scooter

Celticmist Super Trouper - Trouper

Celticmist Desert Sands - Dessie

YEARLING GELDINGS

Celticmist Titan -Titan

Celticmist Crusader - Cruz

AMHA MARES

Hailstone Red Hot Deile - Ruby or Looby

Micatos Platinum - Misty

Micatos Farah Fawcet - Farah

FMHA MARES

C & C Sasha - Sasha

C & C Annabelle - Annabelle

BMHS MARES

Lewingales Sea Star - Star

Lewingales Permanently Pickled - Pickles or Pickley Wickley

Lewingales Sea Breeze - Breeze

IMHPS MARES

Lecarrow Panache - Pan

Bijou - Bijou

Looking Glass Maytime Betty Boo - Boo Boo

Micatos Starburst - Mica (pronounced Meesha)

YEARLING FILLY

Celticmist Tempting Tullulah - Tullulah or Lula

2011 FOALS

Celticmist Fancy Remark - Fancy

Celticmist Remarkable Renegade - Renny or Reno

Celticmist Remarkably Dainty - Dainty

Celticmist Lil'Bit of Magic - Lily

Celticmist ...a filly still awaiting name lol


----------



## little lady (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool thread!

Stallion:

Reflections A Cowboy & A Star aka Cowboy

Mares:

Thorncreeks Pocahontas aka Pokey

Blue Ice MTP A Wing And A Prayer aka Rue

APHA mare:

Eightys Little Lady aka Little Lady


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 5, 2011)

Great topic! Here is my tiny little list of only 3....if it were up to me instead of my mom I would have more 





 

Geldings:

 

Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer "Sox" 

Mountain Views Playday "Josh"

 

Stallion:

 

Funny Farms Crimson Knight "Midge" (Short for midget)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 5, 2011)

Neat thread, here are all of ours:

Stallions:

Arions Destinys Magic Trick (MT)

Arions Magnium PI (Magnum)

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic (Magic)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (Monte)

COH Echo Express ( Echo)

Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo (Blue)

Mares:

Carrie A Snowflake (Carrie)

Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia (Sabrinia)

Maple Hollows Majestic Eve (Eve)

Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan (Susan)

LBFs Gorgeous (Gorgeous)

Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra (Electra)

Arions Maple Hollows Destiny (Destiny)

Kaycee Strawberry Wine (Strawberry)

MSR Majestys California Dreamin (Callie)

Ramakers Hallies Angel (Hallie)

Dusty Lane Commanders Red Bird (Dusty)

Maple Hollows Perfect Echo (Perfect)

Maple Hollows Midnite Surprise (Walmart)

Maple Hollows Magic Moment (Moment)

Maple Hollows Magical Lucy (Lucy)

Maple Hollows Golden Magic (Golden)

Maple Hollows Black Pearl (Pearl)

GMR Fooler Fooled Angie (Angie)

Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee (Chicky)

Timberviews Buttons And Bows (Buttons)

Mars Rosebud (Mars)

Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe (Babe)

Maple Hollows Phlash Of Fireworks (Ellie)

Lakeviews Diamond Gal (Diamond)

Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special (Sassy)

Kaycee Babs (Babs)

Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss (Missy)

Blue Diamonds Dream Catcher JS (Dream)

Monte Carlos Black Diamonds (Star)

Maryann Double A (Maryann)

R Cee Dream Angel (Angel)

Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle (Belle)

Maple Hollows Dark Desire (Desi)

Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay (Ebony)

Hobbit Hills Shes All That (Chippy)

2011 Foals:

Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic

Maple Hollows Electric Magic

Maple Hollows Dreamin of Magic

Maple Hollows Dusted By Magic

Maple Hollows Irish Cream (Irish)

Maple Hollows Orion Force (Orion)

Maple Hollows Supreme Alliance

Maple Hollows Magical Mist (Misty)

Maple Hollows Cinco De Mayo Magic (Cinco)

Maple Hollows Shes Got The Moves (Moves)

Maple Hollows Custom Chrome (Henry)

Maple Hollows Supreme Elegance

Maple Hollows All That N More (Morey)

Maple Hollows Shez Super Charged (Charger)

Maple Hollows Dare To Dream

Maple Hollows Dressed To Impress

Maple Hollows One Spot Magic (Wally)

Maple Hollows Echos Rowdy King (lil Rowdy)


----------



## Whitewave (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine are

Stallions: Canterbury Excalibur "beggersnot" " exman" or "Ex" dependiong on the day..LOL

Canterbury Trifacta Phenomenon " bear"

Gelding : Kobecks Little Coffee Cake " blue"


----------



## Hunter (Jun 5, 2011)

Ohhh Scary when you actually type them all out. 



 Here are our’s

 

Stallions:

Imprint Rebels Pardon My Dust – Dusty

Imprint Desert Golds Stormy Morning – Storm

Flyin Hearts Champagne At Sun Rize – Sunny

Coming soon: First Knights Striders Shadow Fax – Shadow

 

Stallions SOON to be geldings (all 2010 foals)

Little Bits Man Among Men – D

Little Bits Silver Reign – Nic

Little Bits Turn Me Loose – Ernie

Little Bit Stormys Dark Silhouette – Beast

Little Bits My Mazerati – Maz

Aces Hot Toddy – Todd

 

Geldings

First Knight Dancin In The Moonlight – Dancer

First Knights Bit o Don Juan – DJ

Aces Dusty Nugget – Nuj

Imprint Dustys Kix It Up A Notch – Kix

 

Mares

First Knights Angel Of Music – Angel

First Knights Ciao Bella – Bella

Little Bits Moonlight Ginger – Ginger

Little Bits Papas Lady – Lady or Whinnie

FMD Gumdrops by the Grace of God – Grace

Diamond B Beauty – Beauty/ Bo

Bar B Ultimate Cowgirl – Cowgirl

Imprint Cineramas China Blue – China

Imprint Golds Haley Bop – Haley

Imprint Desert Golds Sugar & Spice – Spice

Gypsies’ Prairie Skye – Gyp

Hannafords Tracey – Tracey


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 5, 2011)

Mares:

MeMe's Mini Acres Morning Mist......Misty or Mist

MeMe's Minis Skippa Little Honeybee.......Honey

Gelding:

Tiz 2 Mr Big Stuff.......Toby or Tobes


----------



## Mominis (Jun 5, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Great topic! Here is my tiny little list of only 3....if it were up to me instead of my mom I would have more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one up on me, I just have my two boys....

Michigan's Steak-n-Shake aka Shake or The Shaker-Doodle

Michigan's Blowing You Away aka Eli or Eli J Frog or Pork Chop


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 5, 2011)

*STALLIONS:*

* *

Little Kings Sentra Supreme - Sentra

HFM Rio Bravo - Bob

*MARES:*

* *

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J - Misty

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer - Wes

Westwinds Bay Lady of BuckOff - Lady Bug

Alvadars Champagene Elegance - Elly May

Silver Maples Zahara Supreme - Zarie

*GELDING:*

* *

Arnie - Old Man

*2011 FOAL:*

Silver Maples Bay Queen Supreme - Image

*PAST FOALS:*

* *

Bravos Little Kahper Jack - Kahper

Silver Maples Like A Rock - Chevy

Silver Maples Not Excatly Black - Xena


----------



## splash's mom (Jun 5, 2011)

Just my two guys

KDS Short Stuff Scouts Splash on Me- Splash

Winning Streaks Star Player- Player (and sometimes the Red Headed Step Child)


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty "Lex"

Misty Ridge's Days of Thunder "Willow"

And for the new guy, a pending name of Destiny's Limited Edition "Levi"


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 5, 2011)

OK, I'll play:

Stallion: SRF Buckshot (we got to name him - so in keeping with the "target" theme and his sire and dam's names)

Mares: Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic (aka Princess)

Mochas CC Rubies & Pearls (Ruby)

Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (Toffee)

Jones Call Me Blue Admiration (Mira)

Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure (Sox)

OTM Alpenglow on Snow (Taffy, Toffee's 2010 foal)

Geldings: SRF Masters Touch (Cowboy)

OTM Ricochet (Rusty)


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

*Takes deep breath*

STALLIONS:

Jandt's Precious Pimples ("Cowboy")

CCMF Spotted Illusion ("Louie")

Erica's Streakin For Bucks ("Streaker")

Magic Mist AMayZingly Charismatic ("Charis")

GELDINGS:

Magic Mist Color On Fire ("Fire")

Magic Mist AMayZingly Rowdy ("Rowdy")

Magic Mist Raging Fire N Smoke ("Rage")

Magic Mist RazzMaTazz ("Razz")

Magic Mist Wild Illusion ("Wild One") he's not though, lol

MARES:

Spring Valley's Dawn Glow ("May's Mom")

Mountain Highs AMayZing ("MayMay")

Wild Winds Frost Fire ("Frost")

Magic Mist Top Secret ("Secret")

Mountain Meadows Spring Tyme Wishes ("Spring")

Foxey's Vanity Girl ("Gem")

Magic Mist Wildfire ("Wildfire")

Magic Mist Im An Appy Lucy ("Lucy")

Woodland Acres Walkin' On Sunshine ("Sunshine")

VI's Sugar Bucks Dominique ("Dominique")

Magic Mist Elegant Express ("Ellie")

Magic Mist Remember Me ("Remmy")

Summer's Je Tieme ("JT") sale pending

Summers Shades of Class ("Classy")

NJ's Some Kinda Cat ("Kat")

CCMF Champagne Delight ("Delight")

Magic Mist Velvet Fire ("Velvet") sale pending

Magic Mist Iced In High Cotton ("Cotton")

Magic Mist Desiree` ("Desiree`")

Magic Mist Macushla ("Macushla")

Magic Mist Sugar Me Sweet ("Sugar")

Magic Mist Kiss Me Kate ("Kissy")

Magic Mist AMayZing Illusion ("Maizie")

Magic Mist Amberlyn Ice ("Amber")

YEARLINGS:

Magic Mist Azirah (*Ziri")

Magic Mist Aliyana ("Ali")

Magic Mist Aurora ("Aurora")

Magic Mist Zippin Illusion ("Zip") sale pending

FOALS:

Magic Mist Uniquely AMayZing ("Neeki")

Magic Mist Blazing Illusion ("Blaze")

(two more foals to come)


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 5, 2011)

We only have Saber. (because he's sharp & flashy



)

Gave him that call name as I didn't think he fit his birthname.

Registered as Dodger Billieu


----------



## kaprikorn (Jun 5, 2011)

This is interesting !! Neat to see the registered names vs call names.

Mine are as follows:

My stallion:

Double Ks Scottie Too Hottie - Scottie

My girls:

Cadle Creek Stormy Buckeroo - Pepper

Brookhaven Scandalous Secret - Scanny

RFM Extasy Moon Wood - Spooky

Magnolias French Vanilla - Vanilla

Kaprikorn Tango Bey - Tango (filly)

Noatalgias She Wolf - Shadow (filly)

Barn pet gelding:

Kaprikorn Sudden Impulse - Sprout

My 2011 foals:

Kaprikorn Destinys Double Vanilla - Desi

Kaprikorn Destinys Last Dance - Dancer


----------



## Flying minis (Jun 5, 2011)

fun thread! My son and I have 2 minis, one each : )

They are:

Bonde's Bouncing B Tuxs Tango - Tango, or Tangueray (I grew up working in my parent's bar LOL), /AMHA/AMHR "A" Mare

D&W Amy's Tiffany - J Jay (also her registered pinto name) or "Babs" as my son is calling her lately. AMHR "B" Mare

Big horses

My show gelding

Big Bad Bud - Big Kenny (registered pinto name) aka Kenneth when he's in trouble, also called devil horse by my son (they don't get along well) - Saddlebred pinto gelding

And the trail riding horses

Whitey - grade gelding

Beth - grade mare

Duchess - grade mare

Lil Jo - grade mare


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like a fum thread, but this old arthritic lady would be typing for two hours, maybe in the morning in I get up an hour early.


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 5, 2011)

I've already posted my mob and thought I had a lot.

After seeing some lists I wonder if perhaps (just perhaps) I can get a few more.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 5, 2011)

STALLIONS:

Field of Dreams Red Hot Elvis (Elvis)

Redrock Lota O Spots (Lotto)

Grahams Zoom Zoom Zoom (Audi)

Ranger Creek Buck Tonto (Buck)

Vermilyea Farms Goldrush (Rush)

Six Gems Mini Ridge Radical Rowdy (Rad)

MARES:

Patsolics Sugar Magnolia (Mollie)

Apache Hills Cheyenne (Cheyenne)

Redrock Hot Flash (Flash)

Mini Ridge Misty Gold (Misty)

Grahmans Silver Skylark T A G (Skye)

Field of Dreams Pretty In Pink (Pinkie)

Field of Dreams Bella Sera (Bella)

Field of Dreams Abigail (Abby)

Alba Hurst Amica (Mica)

Field of Dreams Bucks Fyre Foxx/MCC Bucks Essence (Mikki)

Field of Dreams Red Hot And Spicy (Spicy)

Dakota Capitan's Fantastica (Fancy)

Double Diamond Hot Gossip (Di)

Field of Dreams Something Blue (Evie)

Rockin M SST Krystal Sun (Krissy)

GELDINGS:

JEM Canadian Sunrise HOF (Sunny or Sun-man)

Circle N Dun Getting Gone (Dunny)

CJMM Little Blue Eyed White Cloud (Whitie)

Alba Hurst Fast and Furious (Ace)

Grahams Candyman (Candy)

Grahams Chesapeake Bay (Chet)

Field of Dreams Storm Watch (Stormy)

2011 FOALS:

Field of Dreams Red Hot Rhett (Rhett)

Field of Dreams Tangerine Fizz (Dorey)

Field of Dreams Kentucky Rain (Ivy)

Field of Dreams ??? (Lizzie)


----------



## K Sera (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW! Some of you have very lengthy impressive lists there!!!!!

Stallion - LT Awesomes Mister RockIt Man "RockIt"

Mares - Lucky Four Rebels Rainbows N Roses "Rosey"

Hidden Hollow Unice "Uni"

Yearling Fillies - 3C Incognitos Easter Lily "Lily"

DArmond Baby Grand "Baby"

Geldings - Thousand Oaks Lancelots Lexus "Lexus"

Thousand Oaks Awesomes Blackjack "Blackjack"

Foal (colt) - LT Lil Toucha Reble N Velvet "Hagen"


----------



## LindaL (Jun 5, 2011)

Stallions:

Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado (Khan)

Lynncliff Doubles Legacy (Dollar)~ soon to be gelding

Mares:

Star Strucks Gold's First Kiss (Kiss)

Little Kings Crimson Dream (Dream)

Sharrway's Replicas Sequel (Seq)

SMO Gabriella de Suerte (Gabby)

Ruby

Geldings:

Snowberry Farm's Jet Set (Jet)

Haney's Legacy of Starfire (Starfire)

Winning Streak's Got Magic (Gotcha)

2011 Filly:

Strasslein LVL Rosa Bella ~pending (Bella)


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah another fun thread!

Stallions

Lazy TS Peters Moe Joe - Joey

SK silver and Gold - Shiner

Lil Achers Shaman Spirit- mickey

Triple K cinsis make me a star- star

Tailwinds Mr. Pokerbucks- buck

San sujos black velvet clozer- Tobey (gelding tomorrow!!!)

Mares

Brickers Sweet Integrity- Zip

Diamond B Sierra- Sierra

Diamond B Classic - Classic

Circle J Honeysuckle Rose- Rose

Circle J Juliette - Julie

Triple K Oh my darling- Jazz

Four winds evening edition- Breeze

Conner Farms Eve- Flirt

Lil Kritrs Wee Angel- Angel

Ramblin Ranch Shedaisy- Daisy

Kitten- unregistered

Kegleys Magic Charm- magic

Southridge destined for me- DD

and 3 babies without reg names yet but barn names are april, flash and charmer


----------



## A Little Blessing (Jun 5, 2011)

My little 30" Silver Buckskin is named Little Church's Call Her Blessed. Which makes me giggle, as my family is Jewish..






Barn name is Blessing, which fits her very, very well.



:wub


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 5, 2011)

*Breeding Stallions:*

Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit aka. "Spirit 

I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane aka. "Blue"

Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury aka. "Fury" 

 

 

*Broodmares:*

Mountain Meadows Amirs Malakeh aka. "Angel"

Faith Farms Khemsabis Ima Doll aka. "Dolly"

D'Armond Skippa Starlet aka. "Baby Star"

Alamos Princes Russian Brietta aka. "Brietta" 

Lucky Four Cover Girl aka. "Covergirl"

Alamos Sirs Splendid Tierra aka. "Tierra" 

Allure's Dandys Exquisite Lordess aka. "Lordess"

Moss Grove Niketa Sunrise aka. "Niketa"

3 D's Little Misty aka. "Misty"

Faith Farms Khemos Glimpse Of Glory aka. "Glory" 

NFC Rowdys Velvet Touch aka. "Velvet"

Alamos Sirs Captivating Ember aka. "Ember"

Lucky Four Apaches Starlite aka. "Starlite"

Allure Ranch Rowdys Exquisite Dream aka. "Exquisite"

Allure Ranch Spirits Grand Illusion aka. "Illusion"

Hallmarks Boomers Bacall aka. "Bacall"

Hallmarks Boomers Bianca aka. "Bianca"

Faith Farms Khemosabis Bobby Socks aka. "Bobby"

Allure's Ultimate Falon aka. "Falon"

Allure's Ultimate Avalon aka. "Avalon"

Seahorse Bints Rebels Regency aka. "Regency"

Alamos Sirs Elegant Fawn aka. "Fawn"

Alamos Sirs Diamond Allure aka. "Diamond"

Moss Groves Little Pocohantas aka. "Pocohantas"

Moss Groves Summer Breeze aka. "Blaze"

 

*Yearling Fillies:*

Allure Ranch Spirits Pure Ambition aka. "Ambition"

Allure Ranch Spirit Ultimate Dream aka. "Dream"

 

*2011 Foals:*

Allure Ranch Furys Proud Persuasion aka. "Persuasion" SOLD

Allure Ranch Spirits Kashmir Angel aka. "Angel" SOLD

Allure Ranch Spirits First Knight aka. "Knight"

Allure Ranch Spirits High Hopes aka. "Hope"

*and I still have (11) more to name...... so maybe this thread will inspire me to get busy. *

* *


----------



## Jacki (Jun 6, 2011)

seattle said:


> Self-explanatory
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing everyone's names.



My list of all my horses would be tooo long but I love this thread.

At one time on our show string we had: Jam, Johnson, Joe, and G. What a mouthful of J sounds, we were always mixing up their names.

Loomis' Black Cherry Jam

Sharp's Johnson Star

Sagitarr's Little Joe

Mr. G.

I've run out of imagination and being a huge fan of horse racing, I now just name them all after race horses. We have/had: Citation, Whirlaway, Omaha, Sunday Silence, Smart Strike, A.P. Indy, Peace Rules, Peace Sign, Peacemaker, Eight Belles, Money Tree, Spark Plug...etc. One of the race horse names I won't use is Secretariat, I'm scared I'll name a dud Secretariat and then he won't be able to live up to that name!

Jacki


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 6, 2011)

We have

*Stallions*

SMO Razzle Dazzle (Raz)

SMO Smokin Hot (Cruiser)

*Mares*

Marquis Little Misty (Misty)

Marquis Little Tammy (Tammy)

Marquis Mystical Sassy Lady (Sassy)

Marquis TJ Dynamic Buckeroo (Bucky)

Reignmakers Sassy Little Angel (Angel)

Reignmakers Playing with Dynamite (Dyna)

*Geldings*

Windmill Toy Boy (Pistol)

Diamond B Little Red (Red)

Diamond B Lil Zeke (Zeke)


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is our herd of six.





Mares:

PTM Glorys Abbie Golightly - Abbie

A Better Home Farm Shine On - Cheyenne

Morriahs Diamond in the Skye - Skye

Geldings:

Morriahs Stormin Back N Black - Stormy

Raine Ranch Lil Bit of Heaven - Jesse (His registered name should be something esle sometimes!)











Amazing Sonrise Braveheart - Buddy


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 6, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hoping in the morning, you'll take Aleve and start typing !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I would LOVE to see that list.


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Jun 8, 2011)

My favourites..

*Double Destiny War Emblem*

He was born on Kentucky Derby day, the day War Emblem won.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jun 8, 2011)

My guys are:

Stallions

WHF Ultimate Shock "Kade"

Geldings

Breckenridges Little Blue Dash HOF "Dash"

Double Diamonds Outlaw Blues "Conner"

Buckeye WCF Come Fly With Me "Fly"

Cygnet Farms Friday Night Lights "Friday"

Venturas IMA Bold N Buckeroo Too "Ian"


----------



## Mini~Madness (Jun 12, 2011)

Love this. Fun!

Stallion:

BSM Autumn Supreme Hemi "Hemi"

Mares:

Lakeviews Brandy "Brandy"

Glenmore Farms Mountian Star "Star"

Amazing Grace Crystal Rose "Rosie"

Foals:

BSM Supreme Apache Spirit "Spirit"

BSM High Caliber "Cali"


----------



## Reble (Jun 12, 2011)

Stallion :

Haaze's Rowdy Designated Hitter *Homozygous Tobiano* *( **Rowdy** )*

Geldings:

Dee Tiny bonds 007 *(Double O)*

Bluebell Hollow Black Magic Eclipse *(Magic)*

Western Star Elegant Edition *(Star)*

Brood Mares:

Meadowind Calypso Cadence *(Windy)*

Meadowind Calico Courtney *(Courtney)*

Kavelbel W. Ivy Jean Thirteen *(Ivy Jean*)

Kavelbel C. Aprils No Fool 14 *(April)*

Yearling Future Broodmare

Bluebell Kavelbel Prima Donna *(Donna)*


----------



## djskid (Jun 12, 2011)

Stallions:

Royal Bs Hawk – Hawk, Hawkster

Oceanbreeze Buckwheat – Buck or B-man

 

Gelding:

MCT Spotted Prince – Prince or P-man

 

Mares:

Murmars Maybrie Texacana – May or Mabeline

Haileys Peach of Maple Ridge – Hailey or Hails

Dakotawinds Coromell – Coromell or Mel or Mely-Lou

Double D Jazmin - Jazmin or Jazz

Stormy’s Special – Stormy or Storms

Triple Ks Copys Porcelain Doll – Doll

Jolies B Texan Olivia – Olivia or Livvie

DJ’s Smokey – Smokey

 

Then two babies that don’t have their official names but I’ve been calling them Tripp and Roscoe

 

I like for the horse's barn name to be part of their full name-I think it makes it easier for the horse in the event that they are sold.


----------



## LC Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's our list

Stallions

SMHC's Championmaker----Champ

Underwoods Pheonix-----Acer

Mares

Buckeye WCF Kewpies Star-----Star

Buckeye WCF Image of my Song-----Song

Quarter Scales Iam Fancy Lady Two----Fancy

SMCH's Bella Rosa----Bella

Oatmeal Acres She Kan Be The 1----Bea

Bayer Minimums Dream Angel----Layla

Baxter's Black Fashionista----Fashion

Geldings

SMHS'c Maximum Overdrive----Max

LC How DO I Strike U----Striker

Menagerie's Dark Impulse----Apollo

Foals

LC Fine Design----Design

LC Intense Suspense----Pippa


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 14, 2011)

Ours are:

Stallion: TX TLC DREAMISONS MEMPHIS BLUES (Memphis)

Mares: BEAR BRANCH PAINTED CHOCTAW (Choctaw)

LUV EM MINIS RULERS FAITH (Faith)

LAURALEES TROUBLZ RULES OF ROMANCE (Romey)

LAURALEES TROUBLES MOONLYT SERENADE (Serenade)

SUNNY CAME HOME (Sunny)

Yearling Colt: JAILHOUSE ROCKIN IN MEMPHIS (J R)

Weanling: CHOCTAW LIL NEW TX MOON IN MEMPHIS (Lil Newt)


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 14, 2011)

I loved reading all of these names, mini names are so original. I have one mini seven dob 7/7/07--nickname peanut, full size horse standardbred Frank os speed--(frankie), wish I had more


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 15, 2011)

I go against the current wisdom and instead of long names I try to pick very short ones, and I also never feel it's necessary to include something alluding to the sire in the name. Hence, all the horses bred here have shorter names than those purchased elsewhere!

Stallions:

High Hopes Indian Medicine Man - "Indy"

Weebiscuits Up in Smoke - "Smokey"

Weebiscuits American Soldier - "Soldier"

Weebiscuits Kick Start - "Kicks"

Mares:

Weebiscuits Media Luna (Spanish for half moon, a white marking on her fetlock) - "Lucy"

Weebiscuits Summer Surprise - "Sweetie"

Weebiscuits Sugar on Top - "Shug"

Reeces Hello Baby Doll - "Mama"

Weebiscuits Flash Gorgeous - "Penny"

JTR Medicine Mans Southern Breeze - "Breezey"

Haligonian Targets One and Only - "Annie Pants"

Geldings:

Weebiscuits Ozymandias - "Ozzy"


----------



## albahurst (Jun 15, 2011)

Very neat thread!

We have a horse named Chicken, a cat named Skunk, and a dog named Bear! Is there any wonder why my 4 yr old grandson is "confused" ! lol

*Stallion*

LM Idols Poco de Oro Sun Hawk (Chicken)

*Gelding*

Blue Skys Saturn (Saturn)

*Mares*

LGRS Silver Mist (Grandma)

Just Gina (Gina)

Lucky Four Lollipop (Lolli)

Thousand Oaks Yashicas Contessa (Tessa)

Lucky Four Rebelchase Miss America (Brandi)

Alba Hursts Belle O the Ball (Belle)

Firewaters Booya (Boo Boo)

Winsomes Believes In The Best (Brie-bee)

Reflections Star Bright (Star B)

Riverdances Wind in the Willow (Willow)

Brewers Summer Star Supreme (Blondie)

Lil Bit O Country Peppermint Candy (Candy Mae)

Alba Hursts Caliente (Cali)

*2011 Foal*

Alba Hursts Global Impact (Buddy)


----------



## Marty (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's mine all girls:

Six Gems Star Spangled Banner: Barn name: Baby Chrissy (she's a mature mare but my baby)

RHA Rangers Hot Scotch: Barn name: Glory

Her foal: Glorious Star Flight: Barn name: Double-Wide

Poe's Petite Peerless Rebel: Barn name: Merry Beth

Her daughter: Sensational Star Seeker: Barn name: MerryLee


----------



## wingnut (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll play!!! I'm listing in order of their arrival:

AMHR *Short Stuff Sunshine's Isabella (Izzy) *- 3 yr old smokey black mare (no white)

AMHA* Maestros Toy Cha Cha (Cha Cha) *- 13 yr old chestnut and white tobiano pinto mare

AMHR* Buckeroo's Golden Mini Bits Baby (Baby) *- 2 yr old chestnut and white pinto mare (left blue eye. Pic in avatar)

AMHR *Short Stuff Little Miss Sunshine (Missy) *- 2 yr old silver bay mare (no white, full sister to Izzy)

AHMR (pending) *Lucy* - 2 yr old black and white mare (our smallest at 29"....95% white, full black head, left blue eye, patch of black just under her tail and running down under to her belly. Black hair in tail)

AMHR (pending) *Ethel* - 2 yr old black and white mare (our largest at nearly 36" - two blue eyes, "ying-yang" face markings with 1/2 black and 1/2 white. Other black patch starts at mid back and goes to tail area and down legs. Area around tail is white...black hair in tail)


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE this Thread





Here are Mine





Stallion:

MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - aka: "Allure" Lulu (Fishbait)

Mares:

Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire - aka: "Sapphire" Saffie (Saffie Taffie)

_Sapphire's Kids_



Desert Realms Bejeweled Design - aka: "Ember"

and Desert Realms Lady Sardonyx - aka: "Nyx" - I kept with the "Jewel" theme for her Fillies, She had a Colt we named Desert Realms *Shock Value* after his Sire





Blue Stars Leading with Elegance - aka: "Merrylegs"

_I had Every Intention of Calling her Athena but my sister took Claim_





Paladins Daize of Maie - aka: Jadis (J.J)

and her 2011 Filly Desert Realms Valiant Chatelaine - aka: Lucy

_Keeping with the Narnian Theme _

Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff - aka: "Starlet" _(Can you Tell this One is SPOILED ROTTEN LOL!)_

Starlet's Half Sister - Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue - aka: "Intrigue"

Bondes Bouncin B Red Hot Mikayla - aka: "Piper"

IHMS Simply Irrisitible - aka: "Harlow"

I seriously need to sell some Horses !!!!! ROFLOL!


----------



## supaspot (Jun 15, 2011)

Marty said:


> Here's mine all girls:
> 
> Six Gems Star Spangled Banner: Barn name: Baby Chrissy (she's a mature mare but my baby)
> 
> ...



Marty is Glory ( RHA Rangers Hot Scotch ) related to my Absolut (RHA Rangers Absolut)? same sire maybe ? Id love to see a pic of her


----------

